# When did your belly button pop?



## zenmommy526

When did everyones belly buttons pop out? I read on a pregnancy site that it should be happening soon. I didn't know it happens so soon. Also did anyones linea nigra come later on in pregnancy? I hear that most people get them around 12 weeks, but my OH is just now starting to notice mine. I am loving my new found bump.


----------



## sineady

my belly button popped at about 30 weeks

& as for linea nigra i havent got that not everyone does


----------



## jenniferannex

my belly button hasnt popped at all! :happydance: which im glad about as i love my inny! lol and i havnt got a linea nigra either! so sorry not much help to u there! lol xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My belly buttons on the middle of "I am gonna go" and "Hmmm not to sure I wanna pop just yet" lol.. Its horrible... Not all women have belly button's that pop out though which is strange because I thought it happened to everyone lol..

Also not sure about the linea.. I don't have one.. The only thing I've noticed happening to my bump is it's growing hair that wasn't there before!!!

xxxx


----------



## hoosiermom

I've never had either and am working on my third baby. But I can relate to the happy trial getting "happier" ;)


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome thread! I do not have the line on my belly yet, and my button is ready to pop!:flower:


----------



## AFC84

I think mine is going to pop soon, it looks weird and feels tight and uncomfortable...haven't got a linea nigra yet but then I am very pale.


----------



## lunarsea

Sometimes my belly button feels like its getting wider or shallower,
and it's sort of crazy to almost be able to see the whole inside of my belly button at some times, but other times it looks like a normal inny,
I think it just has to do with bloating for me, personally,
but it really depends on how big your bump is and other factors, I don't think EVERYONES belly button pops out, 
Last night I met a girl who was in labor when I made an emergency trip to the labor &delivery department, and her belly button was still pretty much in.

But the linea nigra?
I have a slight linea nigra, it's not dark or anything, but its definitely there and probably appeared around 19 weeks,

but again, as the others have said, not everyone gets the linea nigra.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

This is my 4th pregnancy and my belly button has never popped. I have also never gotten the linea nigera.


----------



## ellie27

My line appeared around 12wks - not everyone gets it - maybe just about 50% folk.

Belly button has not popped and it will not as I am 38+5:flower:


----------



## xbecky84x

my belly button seems to have a life of its own at the moment..in the morning its in. then slowly pops throughout the day. It never actually quite manages to pop out properly and im hoping it never will coz outies freak me out!


----------



## kristen77

I've had neither happen so far happily, can't see my belly button popping - it seems to look deeper than ever!! x


----------



## lucyaliceann

I'm 25 weeks and don't have a line. Over the christmas break, my bellybutton was sore and now I can see the bottom of it... but it hasn't popped yet!


----------



## Smiley Lou

I think my line is just starting up, very faint. But belly button hasnt poped yet (thank god) I have a thing about belly buttons and I really dont want it to.... fingers crossed !!


----------



## Windmills

Mine looks a lot shallower than it did (as in I can see the bottom) but it used to be reeally deep so :shrug: Hoping it doesn't turn into an outie :lol:


----------



## NokiaPurple16

i got my line around 17weeks ... its from just above my belly button down to my pubic area lol and its very dark.. but owell :) ... my belly button fully popped the other day.. its looks quite funny :L
xx


----------



## chubbin

If your belly button does pop, does it go back in afterwards?xx


----------



## fifie123

if you pull ur elly button up (to stretch the skin) u can see mine starting to pop, do this, u may know if yours will, its got alot shallower, and as for the line, i have a slight one comin x


----------

